# We had quads!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok...they're pigs..but I have no baby goats yet! 4 delivered by momma and doing great! American guinea hogs, 1 girl, 3 boys!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are cute.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww.... baby piggles are sooo CUTE  Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Piglets are always soooo cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

baby piggies are so incredibly cute!!!!!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I think there might be something cute enough to rival goat babies now...


----------

